# Help - Hymer Fresh Water Tank Gauge



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

Just spent another fruitless half hour trying to remove the water gauge from the fresh water tank with the few tools I have.
The gauge is the metal prong type thats secured with a large plastic nut inside the tank. I need to remove the gauge to either give it a proper good clean (I've tried cleaning it insitu) or replace it as it's become highly inaccurate (showing empty when full etc.)
The problem is that I can't get the nut undone. I've tried by hand, mole grips, etc. but with no success. Even more frustrating is the fact that the gauge is quite loos and will spin round quite readily but the nut itself won't budge.
So has anyone successfully removed this nut and by using what? Knowing the size of the nut would help


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I took mine out and once I moved the nut by twisting the outside piece it came off okay. try doing it up and then clean the thread before undoing again.

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

majvs said:


> Just spent another fruitless half hour trying to remove the water gauge from the fresh water tank with the few tools I have.
> The gauge is the metal prong type thats secured with a large plastic nut inside the tank. I need to remove the gauge to either give it a proper good clean (I've tried cleaning it insitu) or replace it as it's become highly inaccurate (showing empty when full etc.)
> The problem is that I can't get the nut undone. I've tried by hand, mole grips, etc. but with no success. Even more frustrating is the fact that the gauge is quite loos and will spin round quite readily but the nut itself won't budge.
> So has anyone successfully removed this nut and by using what? Knowing the size of the nut would help


*

Agree it's a pig of a job just done it. I' did it because I discovered it was leaking, originally started on the job because the gauge was dicky but that was cured by cleaning the electrical connector between gauge sender and cable going into the van.

The nut by the way is 32mm between flats.

Dick*


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't use mole grips because as they close they will squeeze the plastic nut even tighter on the threads. Use open ended spanner. Start by tightening the nut a little then undo a little then tighten a little. This will warm the plastic and enable removal. But it's still a pig of a job.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have the exact same problem, I find that you cannot bend your hand enough to get at the damn thing, I just gave up on it and take a chance on the water level. The item itself is not that expensive and I have tried to clean the rods but no change.


Ron


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ron as I said what actually cured mine was decoupling the electrical connection OUTSIDE the tank. Easy to get hold of, just pulled it apart and remade it several times. I suspect that it must be very slight differences in voltage that operate the gauge inside and that a bit of oxidisation on the contacts buggers it up.

I was only undoing the nut to fit a new neoprene washer to stop a leak when I over fill.  

Dick


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Dick 
Thanks for the info, I shall give it a try, I too had a leak when I over filled it but I traced it to the inspection cap which I solved by putting two gaskets on the threaded part I shall also have a look at the seal on the sender unit as well.


Ron


----------

